# vobis rechner?!?



## EMinus (3. November 2001)

hi leutz was sagt ihr zum neuesten vobis rechner (Highpaq D XD Power XP 1800+ mit Windows XP)

http://web.vobis.de/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/eCS/Store/de/-/D


----------



## Moartel (4. November 2001)

Du hast leider keinen direkten Link angegeben, also tue ich das jetzt mal:
http://web.vobis.de/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/eCS/Store/de/-/DEM/DisplayProductInformation-Start;%24sid%24O-4xozvlkdQyzWNIOZmVLmvIlxz3PosW?ProductID=ztU%2eGiSFETIAAADpsTRkEuxW&XXX=

Es wäre interessant zu wissen wofür du den Rechner hernehmen willst. Dann könnte man besser antworten. Ich versuchs jetzt einfach mal ganz pauschal.

1. Erkundige dich nach der Latenzzeit vom RAM. Wenn der eine Latency von 2.5 hat ist das mies. Unbedingt RAM mit CL2 einbaun, sonst hilft dir das DDR leider nichts.
2. Brenner fehlt, unverzeihliches Manko
3. DVD + HD gefallen mir
4. Sound onboard ist Geschmackssache, kommt darauf an was du mit dem PC machen willst
5. Der Chipsatz am Mainboard wäre interessant
6. CPU ist sehr gut, ist aber normal bei Kompletten PCs, hilft nur nix wenn Board + RAM nix taugen
7. Graka is zum zocken kaum mehr geeignet, musst schaun ob das Board ne bessere packt
8. es steht nix vom Netzteil da, unter einem guten 250er NT schauts bei dem PC aber glaub ich mies aus, da sparen Hersteller gerne, zu lasten der Stabilität
9. Win2k wäre mir lieber -    @ all WinXP-Freaks
10. Die Anwendungssoftware ist ein wenig schwach

In dem PC hast du ne schnelle CPU und ne große Festplatte. Ich halte die Kiste aber für etwas zu teuer, da der Rest relativ schwach ausfällt und noch nicht mal Word oder dieses komische Pseudo-Office (der Name fällt mir eben ned ein) dabei ist.


----------



## Flame (4. November 2001)

*jupp*

ich muß sagen, deas ich von komplettsystemen nie angetan war und bin.
man weiß nie so richtig was drin steckt.

was sagt den nvidia 64 mb ddr ram aus?

ist das nun ne graka von ati, elsa oder gar asus?

ne ne ne. eher alles no name zeugs.

die legen voll wert auf zahlen und nicht auf qualität.

die gehen voll auf dummfang mit ihrem xp 1800.

warum steht denn nicht die mhz zahl da? weil der keine 1800 hat.
der kunde geht ja nur danach: oh boah ey, ich hab denn 1800 mhz.

aber im endeffekt ne lahme kiste.
weist du was ich meine?

ich lege wert auf qualität und nicht auf irgendwelche taktfrequenzen.
was nützt mir ein ram, der 256 mb hat und aber noname ist und nicht sauber programmiert wurde?
wenn die speicherchips vom board nicht erkannt werden, weil da wieder gespart wurde?
wenn du nicht upgraden kannst, weil alles onboard ist?

also überleg dir gut, ob du dir nicht für das geld lieber ein system selber zusammenstellst.
gut, dann kommst vielleicht nicht auf die werte sprich mhzen, aber du weißt was drin ist, und du kannst dann irgendwann auch mal upgraden.

rom wurde auch nicht an einem tag erbaut.


----------



## Moartel (5. November 2001)

Sorry, Flame ein wenig übertreibst du es schon. Es sind oft wirklich gute Boards in Komplett PCs drin und wenn du guten Speicher nachkaufst fehlt dir normal nix. Komplettsysteme haben meistens den Vorteil dass sie stabiler sind als selber zusammengestellte. Und es steht genau da dass der AMD 1800+ nur 1533 MHz hat! Das ist also wirklich kein Bauernfang.
Habe übrigens eben in ner Zeitschrift von meinem Bruder gelesen dass es von Fujitsu-Siemens nen PC mTw-Edition gibt (wer mTw ned kennt braucht den eh ned   ). 
AMD 1.4 GHz, GF3, 256 MB DDR RAM, 40 GB HD, Soundblaster Karte. Für 2300 Märker. Da kann man nix falsch machen. Die Mühle ist mehr wert. Dummerweise limitiert auf 1000 Stück. Wenn ich die Kohle hätte hätte ich endlich meinen eigenen PC.


----------



## Flame (5. November 2001)

*dumm di dumm*

Ich habe nunmal so meine Erfahrungen mit Komplettsystemen gemacht.
Und wenn ich Siemens Fujitsu höre, dann bricht mir einer ab.

Was ich bei dennen in den "Kisten" schon so alles gefunden habe, war nur zusammengefrommstes Zeug und hatte gar keinen ersichtlichen Grund.

Sorry, aber was hat das für einen Sinn, den PC mit einem PC100er und einem PC133er RAM auszustatten?

Nicht alle Komplettsysteme sind schlecht, aber die meisten sind teuer zusammengestellter Billigmüll.

Alles was bei Compaq, IBM etc. nicht durch die Qualitätskontrolle gekommen ist und im "C" Container gelandet ist.

Aber es muß jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Moartel (5. November 2001)

Es stimmt schon dass die in Komplett-PCs durchaus mal ihre alte Hardware entsorgen. Aber wer sagt dir dass du in einem selbergebauten nicht auch minderwertige Teile hast weil du einfach Pech hattest?

Es stimmt dass das jeder für sich entscheiden muss, aber total verteufeln sollte man diese PCs nicht. Immerhin laufen sie trotz allem stabil. Kann man sagen was man will, ist einfach so. Habe ich auch mal einsehen müssen.

Das mit dem teuren Billigmüll würde ich sagen trifft auf jeden Fall auf den PC zu um den es hier eigentlich geht. Für das was sich da um 1.5GHz und ne fette Platte schart ist nicht so super. Freundlich ausgefrückt. Zumindest für den Preis ned. Eine kleinere Platte und was besseres außenrum, dann würde ich sagen ok. Aber darum geht es bei Komplettsystemen: 1 - 2 Komponenten zum protzen, Rest ist egal weil die Kiste dann ja schon verkauft ist.


----------



## Flame (6. November 2001)

*Da hast Du recht *

Meistens wird ja mit solchen Parametern wie MHz oder RAM geworben.

Wie ist es denn so oft.

Bestes Beispiel ist doch der Aldi Rechner.

Von vielen hoch gelobt und vergöttert. Durchaus kam er auf ein gutes Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis und hatte gute Testergebnisse. Jedoch ist dieser vorrangig für Leutz gedacht, die nicht nachrüsten wollen oder sollen. 

Oder der Rechner von Plus.

Unterstützt eben mal nur bis 256 MB RAM. Aber auf der Packung stand dick und Fett 1000 MHz. 

Ein weiteres Mango ist bei diesen Systemen, das sie in Locations verkauft werden, wo ich eigentlich Butter kaufe. Dann habe ich den Trubel, wenn was kaputt geht. Wer kann mich da beraten? Die Fleischfachverkäuferin etwa?

Das trifft ja auf den Vobisrechner nicht zu. Dennoch bin ich ein "Gegner" von Vobis, Mediamarkt, Saturn etc. Da kann ich einfach keine kompetente Beratung erwarten. Und das spiegelt sich in den Systemen wieder. Weil die oftmals selber nicht so recht wissen, was drin steckt und was sie da verkaufen.

Ich habe das Glück, IT-Systemkaufmann gelernt zu haben und habe somit den Vorteil mir selber zu helfen. Doch was ist mit den Leuten, die gerade Ihren ersten Rechner ergattern? Gerade die sollten doch bei Ihrem 1. Rechner gute Erfahrung machen, sonst kaufen sie ja keinen 2. und lassen dann lieber die Finger davon.

Also wie schon gesagt. Man sollte sich nicht von Parametern blenden lassen. Lieber einmal mehr nachfragen und auch nach Komponenten fragen, die nicht angepriesen werden. z.B. Mainboard etc. Fragen wie es mit dem nachrüsten aussieht, denn gerade da steckt oftmals die Problematik der Inkompatibilität.
Und wenn der Kunde zufrieden ist, ist das System auch gut.

Eins muß ich den Komplettsystemen zu Gute halten. Man bekommt Software, die ich zu dem Preis als Einzelkäufer nie hätte kaufen können. (Siehe Office und OS)

Vorsicht ist aber immer besser als Nachsicht.

Also immer mit kühlen Kopf an die Sache herantreten und sich nicht von Werten blenden lassen. Denn darauf spekuliert man oftmals.


----------



## EMinus (9. November 2001)

sorrz für die späte meldung aber ich bin zuzeit im wohnheim       
      
1. das ist kein aldi etc. rechner  sondern vobis die ham n  bisserl mehr ahnung     
     
2. ich lerne fisi und brauch keine beratung im sinne von das ist unser bester blabla      
     
"da isn gigabyteboard drin, glaub ich"       
mehr konnte mir der "vobis doktor"  auch nicht sajen.   
   
   
  @flame: qualität ist wen der kunde zurück kommt und nicht das produkt    
  
naja ich teste ihn mal hab über web bestell (wegen den 14tage rückgabe recht) wen nich isser schnell wieder wech   
  
 
p.s. ich habe mit fertigkonf. systemen schon gute erfahrung gemacht besonders maxdata und fujitsu-siemens (da diese rechner bei uns inner firma vorwiegend rumstehen) bis auf kleinigkeiten sind die immer gut konfiguriert und vorinstalliert sind. 
bis auf sound is alles austauschbar 
 
also in den sinne b.b.


----------

